
Show HN: Canon Every HTML Element - dosycorp
https://dosyago-coder-0.github.io/canon/?
======
antoineMoPa
<marquee> is the best.

------
jannes
This would be a useful overview for beginners. Nice work!

But are you sure that it's _every_ element? I think there are still a few
missing. Off the top of my head:

\- abbr

\- address

\- audio

\- details

\- dialog

\- figcaption

\- hr

\- mark

\- meter

\- progress

\- summary

\- script

\- strike

\- sub/sup

\- time

\- video

